
Startups and Cultural Optimism - bemmu
http://www.wisdomination.com/startups-and-cultural-optimism/
======
tormeh
Gripe: Being politically active is beneficial. Sure, you're not making the pie
bigger, but the pie is arguably big enough already. In fact, working to slice
the pie differently might have a greater effect on the median citizen than
working to increase the size of the pie. The US has been making the pie a lot
bigger but median wages haven't increased much.

------
rexpop
It's pretty naive to say that '“changing the world” meant being a communist
arsonist', when thousands of activists and organizers have a long, documented
history of other methods.

Read a book.

~~~
shaftoe
While he's lambasting a caricature, it is a caricature that exists for a
reason. For example, when is the last time anyone saw a street protest and
took anything about it seriously?

Politics is mostly trench warfare and startups are cavalry raids.

~~~
rexpop
To answer your ostensibly rhetorical question: after demonstrations in
Houston, Whole Foods agreed to pull from their shelves foods produced through
prison labor.

